# Types of Smiles



## berndf

I sometimes miss the ability to distinguish between friendly (🙂) and happy (😀) smiles.


----------



## siares

Where are those available?


----------



## berndf

Defined in Unicode but not available in the smiles-tool in the editor.


----------



## mkellogg

berndf said:


> I sometimes miss the ability to distinguish between friendly (🙂) and happy (😀) smiles.


Part of the problem with Unicode emoji is that each device (or font?) gets to decide what they look like. Part of the problem in distinguishing them might be the device you are using.  Or your eyes are like mine and unable to make out the small details!

@berndf, sometime in the next couple of weeks, I am going to start a discussion here about transitioning some of the old smilies   to new smilies 😃. Please join in the discussion so that anything we change to has a better chance of working for you.


----------



## berndf

While we are at it. People, including me, use  for both, thank you and you are welcome. While the ambiguity is usually harmless as context makes it clear what is meant, we might look at alternatives for one of the two uses.


----------



## mkellogg

berndf said:


> we might look at alternatives for one of the two uses


Sure, go ahead and make a suggestion! I think  is getting to be universal for "thank you" and "giving thanks". I wonder what we could use for "you're welcome". I was just thinking of bowing, but the "man bowing" icon 🙇‍♂️ is awfully hard to make out at least on my computer.

🙇‍♂️


----------



## berndf




----------



## berndf

Admittedly, a bit difficult to shrink.


----------



## mkellogg

The trick is that people with eyesight like mine can still understand it when tiny. I prefer something Unicode, but that might work.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mkellogg said:


> t each device (or font?)


Or Browser? 
Unicode emojis look different for me depending on whether I use FF or Chrome.
The little Italian flag next to my location, for example, is the actual Italian flag on FF but the abbreviation "IT" on Chrome.


----------



## mkellogg

Paulfromitaly said:


> Or Browser?
> Unicode emojis look different for me depending on whether I use FF or Chrome.
> The little Italian flag next to my location, for example, is the actual Italian flag on FF but the abbreviation "IT" on Chrome.


Maybe, but I would be surprised if the browser had Unicode symbols like that built into it. I would think that is a job for the operating system.

BTW, I see 🇮🇹 as a flag in Firefox, Chrome and Chrome on Android.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mkellogg said:


> BTW, I see 🇮🇹 as a flag in Firefox, Chrome and Chrome on Android.


That's interesting - I run FF, Edge and Chrome on the same Windows10 and some emojis are rendered differently.


----------



## mkellogg

Paulfromitaly said:


> That's interesting - I run FF, Edge and Chrome on the same Windows10 and some emojis are rendered differently.


I just did a little investigating. Windows 10 doesn't have its own country flag emoji supposedly due to politics, so they won't show there unless the browser itself imports the flags. As for the rest of the emoji, I'm not sure.


----------

